# Sulfer for white



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Nevermind! I found an easier recipe for a quick white and I verified it with Legacy's breeder. YAY FOR TRICKS AND TIPS! I'm in the process of making a list.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

OOOO please share oh wise white horsey one! *bows down at feet*


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

there's two methods. There's the long term and the short term. 
Short term is what I'm going to do. you wash the feathers and make them squeaky clean. Then while the feathers are still dripping wet you take the sulfur flour and generously rub and moosh it into the feathers until it's bright yellow. Then you put the horse away and brush out the sulfur the next day when the feathers are completely dry. It's quick prep for shows. 

For the wet months you mix mineral oil and the sulfur into a thick pancake batter consistency and generously spread it on and then turn them out. Leave it in for 4-7 days, wash it out and leave it or start all over. The mineral oil is supposed to bind to the dirt and pull it from the feathers while encasing the follicle and protecting it from gathering more dirt. The sulfur whitens.

The only problems are your horse or you could be allergic to sulfur so I checked and both my horses have been sulfured both ways for shows and just maintenance and I've handled sulfur before so I know I'm not allergic. 

there's also sulfur that's poisonous to horses so the sulfur I have was shipped from a draft corporation that is animal safe. It's called Triangle Sulfur and comes in a 50lbs bag.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

*It worked!*

Here's a couple pictures I took on my phone after the sulfur had soaked in a bit. It's a bit dark and hard to tell but the sulfur looks like pancake batter with a yellow tint. I left it on overnight and my trainer texted me in the morning and said she brushed it out like I had asked and her feathers are super white! I'll try to get a picture of her feathers before the mud gets to them again but I'll be doing the same thing today with Caleigh.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Sweet!! I'll have to attempt this on Lenox before fair!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

A very good and helpful tip I got from my Clydesdales breeder was do not do the oil and sulfur mix unless you have very little mud and 7 days to let it sit. She said it will be a huge big mess to clean up but after 7 days the wash out is easy. 

I did the quick fix rubbing the powder sulfur onto her legs while they were still dripping wet and brushing it out in the morning when her feathers are dry. It worked! I'm going to do Caleigh today and I'll take pictures. 

For the fancy shows this year though I will be oiling and sulfuring Legacy's feathers a week before the prep day and then maintaining with baby powder and quick silver when we get to the events. Just in case some of the participants are allergic to sulfur, I don't want to bring it along to the shows 

There's a special type of sulfur you get. It's flour sulfur and has to be animal grade safe or it might kill your horse. They have garden sulfur which is supposed to be really toxic to animals so I had Legacy's breeder order me my bag. If you want I'll see if I can get the information from her.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

so here are her feet. She already got the bottoms muddy and a little dingy up the legs but they're fluffy and pretty clean besides that. I'm going to do a better job for the show this weekend of course.


----------

